
Show HN: CERN leaves Microsoft programs behind for open-source - ioanarebeca
https://www.zdnet.com/article/cern-leaves-microsoft-programs-behind-for-open-source-software/
======
gus_massa
Did you wrote this? Are you part of the migration team?

From the Show HN rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
> can't be Show HNs._

